# Small 2 horse yard for rent nr Midhurst \ petworth



## Toffee44 (29 October 2014)

Two stables and a tack room and approx 1 acre grazing although further grazing could probably be found in local area. Would suit hacking home. 

Amazing hacking (graffham common/ ambersham common and South Downs) 

Please PM for for further details.


----------



## jgillsley (14 July 2016)

Toffee44 said:



			Two stables and a tack room and approx 1 acre grazing although further grazing could probably be found in local area. Would suit hacking home. 

Amazing hacking (graffham common/ ambersham common and South Downs) 

Please PM for for further details.
		
Click to expand...

Is this still available?


----------

